# New to bottle collecting



## girlpirate (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi!  My father passed away last year and we are cleaning out his barn. One of the horse stalls had nothing but crates and boxes full of old bottles. How do I find out what is of any value?  What am I looking for?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2017)

Most people in here seem to like pre 1900 bottles & some only consider those (or mostly those) of any value. I collect both pre & post 1900. Post a picture of some of the bottles so we can see how old they are. Any blob top beer bottles, the older ones that did not have a bottle cap on them. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 4, 2017)

Please post nice, sharp pictures of just 3 or 4 bottles at a time.  Hard to help anybody when they post pictures of a couple of hundred bottles sitting on the floor.  Sorry to hear about your daddy.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Cant wait to see

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

girlpirate has not been back in here since that one post. Another one hit wonder????????????? LEON.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tease

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

